# Why the search is disabled?



## Kiala Tiagra (Sep 2, 2007)

hai I'm new around here
I just wanna ask, Why the search has been disabled?


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 2, 2007)

The search was disabled because it was using up large amounts of the processing power of the FA server. It got to the point where it was significently affecting the speed of the site, so it had to be disabled, else the site could not function.


----------



## Waccoon (Sep 3, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> The search was disabled because it was using up large amounts of the processing power of the FA server.



Is there any way to narrow down the search options?  Sometimes I want to reach an account but I forgot how to spell and artist's name or forgot an underscore or something like that.  I wouldn't think that would be anywhere near as processor intensive than searching tags.


----------



## Kiala Tiagra (Sep 3, 2007)

too bad though, the search was very useful


----------



## caden_fangfox (Sep 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it save processing power to...
1: Limit searches to registered members.
2: Limit searches to once every (x) mins. Or even (x) number of searches per day.
3: Default search of only images posted in the last (x) months. Unless told otherwise.
4: Search tags by categories only. Such as searching "Sonic" category for "Transgender" tags, if you're looking for female sonic
5: If you still really can't do it, you could have donator status members who are the only ones allowed to search, even if it's a few dollars a month.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 16, 2007)

#1 - If the previous search was used mostly by registered members, this would not significantly reduce the workload.  If it was used mostly by guests then it would, at least until they decide to register.
#2 - Flood control and caching would reduce the # of active searches, but at the cost of having to keep more track of search queries and users.
#3 - Limit searches to a specified timeframe would certainly save processing (less records to search) and it would make the search function more versatile.
#4 - Not sure here.  It might be useful to regularly cache popular search queries (like Sonic or PokÃ©mon) and then union them with the results of other search queries.  So if someone does a Sonic Transgender search, it can simply do a Transgender search and mask those results into the Sonic search results.  This would however be a complex coding issue.
#5 - I'm sure FA could use the funds, but this depends on how many members would want to pay for "just" the search function.

Last I heard, the Search function was having lunch with 3D Realms.


----------



## caden_fangfox (Sep 16, 2007)

1: Yeah it's kind of a toss up, but every little bit helps.

2:I'm not sure how complex it would be for the flood control, but most forums handle it well.

4: Well all the images on FA are already sorted into main categories from the browse menu, it would be a matter of making the search engine search through those individual categories for keywords.

5: Exactly, if very few people pay for the search function, then it will consume very little processing power.

It needs to stop stuffing it's face then, it's been soooooo long


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't tell if you got the mÃªme or not.

But anyway, is there an FA coder in the house to offer some kibitz on the above points?


----------



## SlushPuppy (Sep 20, 2007)

what if we didn't have a search, but an artist index instead? Like at VCL kinda sorta?


----------



## Teneba (Oct 12, 2007)

SlushPuppy said:
			
		

> what if we didn't have a search, but an artist index instead? Like at VCL kinda sorta?



Or what if we had an outside-source search, instead of a live dynamic search...ie: something which updates its database once in a while (probably daily, or every other day) and instead of searching through FA's database when you gave it a search query, it would do a quick search through its own database and bounce back links with thumbnails hosted on its own server.  Essentially, posting a new piece of artwork to FA would also send a thumbnail to this outside server.  I don't know how doable this is, I don't know much about web development, but logically to me, it seems to be a viable option.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

You'll be surprized how much logic doesn't actually apply to computers, networking and Interwebz.


----------



## SDWolf (Oct 19, 2007)

As I understand, the coders are working on some flavor of search that shouldn't bring the system to its knees.

It will go live _When It's Ready_(tm), which should be _Soon_(tm).  


That said, an alphabetical artist/user index (just names and avatars) would be nice in the meantime.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes.  We're finishing up this feature now.


----------



## kamunt (Oct 21, 2007)

I see what you did there. :wink:


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 21, 2007)

Will Ferrox (and the search) be out before HL: Episode 3?
Taking bets.


----------

